# Food for thought



## Stroh (Sep 14, 2010)

I try to read as much as possible before I ask questions and in my readings, looking for two mains that can reproduce the whole spectrum I came across a good read.

http://www.audioheritage.org/intro.htm 

Is the main web page but I really enjoyed the reading about Daniel's set up.

http://www.audioheritage.org/html/perspectives/drews-clues/system.htm

I could never afford this but I learned from reading and thought some of the members might enjoy the reading.

Any thought if this could be scaled down to home use size?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Stroh said:


> I try to read as much as possible before I ask questions and in my readings, looking for two mains that can reproduce the whole spectrum I came across a good read.
> 
> http://www.audioheritage.org/intro.htm
> 
> ...


The actual drivers that he uses aren't entirely unaffordable... they're just pro JBL drivers.

You could downsize the subwoofers (It has 4 drivers). However, it would be harder to build smaller speakers than what he said when using Pro audio drivers. Most pro audio drivers are hefty.. He has a 15", 10" and a horn in his design.

So, yes you could build a scaled down size - but it wouldn't really have much in common with his design. It would just be a 3 way speaker with pro drivers. Obviously a 2 way system would be smaller - again, it would basically just be a pre-packaged JBL speaker.

I think a lot of his information about amps and crossovers is rather dated now. I could be wrong - I'm not very familiar with the gear that he specified.


----------

